# Anyone have experience with low testosterone?



## pancakepowder (Jul 9, 2011)

My boyfriend has very low testosterone and the treatment he is currently on isn't helping to raise his levels at all  He's been using a gel booster that he applies everyday. I don't think this is a very common problem for people especially his age (22) but does anyone have any idea what could be the cause? He has been seeing a hormone doctor and today they suggested he sees a urologist instead. What can a urologist say differently? I know this probably isn't the best forum to come to with this question, but I'm not really sure who to ask... His low T has caused some bumps in our relationship because I tend to take things personally when certain body parts of his are unable to perform....... so we both hope the problem can be fixed soon :/


----------



## UKguy (Sep 30, 2013)

pancakepowder said:


> My boyfriend has very low testosterone and the treatment he is currently on isn't helping to raise his levels at all  He's been using a gel booster that he applies everyday.


Low testosterone (T) is caused by either the testicles not functioning properly (primary hypogonadism) or the hypothalamus / pituitary gland not working properly (secondary). Sometimes a mixture of the two but that is less likely at 22.

I mean you have probably googled it yourself but the risk factors/causes are here: 
http://www.mayoclinic.com/health/male-hypogonadism/DS00300/DSECTION=causes

Testosterone replacement (TRT) is usually life long so it would be good idea to visit the urologist to find out where the underlying problem is and if anything can be done to fix it, before committing to TRT.

Basically the hormone system has a negative feedback loop. This means when you add TRT the body detects this and lowers natural testosterone production from the testicles. This means that for a short time TRT can give benefits but after a while the body then shuts off the testicles levels drop again. So the dose of the TRT may need to be increased a bit after a few weeks - some doctors don't know this and in any case hormone doctors tend to be very conservative.

Testosterone levels vary quite widely from person to person - a typical 'normal range' might be 10 - 40 nmol/L in the blood, so while 15 is a good level for one man it might be another needs 35. It may be that your boyfriends treatment is getting him into the 'normal' area but is not sufficient for his body.

Also you need to be careful with gels not to have any skin to skin contact until the gel is completely dry for a few hours. Otherwise it could transfer and raise your T levels.... lady beard anyone?

Gels are also fairly weak - it depends how well your body is able to absorb them through the skin. Some guys get better benefits from injectable TRT, although that does require regular injections and can cause wider 'swings' in hormone levels, leading to great/good/average/bad periods.

As TRT shuts off the testicles it can also have a negative impact on fertility. Again this is another reason to see the urologist to get a sperm count.


----------



## UKguy (Sep 30, 2013)

Oh and low T completely kills libido and sexual function. Plus can turn a man into an emotional wreck; depression, anxiety, etc. The sex thing must be extremely frustrating but try to be patient - it can be fixed with adequate T replacement.


----------



## smartgig (Mar 7, 2012)

pancakepowder said:


> My boyfriend has very low testosterone and the treatment he is currently on isn't helping to raise his levels at all  He's been using a gel booster that he applies everyday. I don't think this is a very common problem for people especially his age (22) but does anyone have any idea what could be the cause? He has been seeing a hormone doctor and today they suggested he sees a urologist instead. What can a urologist say differently? I know this probably isn't the best forum to come to with this question, but I'm not really sure who to ask... His low T has caused some bumps in our relationship because I tend to take things personally when certain body parts of his are unable to perform....... so we both hope the problem can be fixed soon :/


Low testosterone levels may be caused by Varicocele.

Have he checked with urologist? What was the results?


----------



## MrKappa (Mar 18, 2013)

Yeah, I don't have a low testosterone issue, but I have tried that Tribulus herb, and yeah, my testicle hurt and then I urinated blood. The stuff is effective, and it does boost testosterone, although it didn't do a whole lot for the libido, and honestly I have no idea how safe the stuff is, but it is over the counter. Maybe something to consider?

Anyways, those pills such as viagra don't act on testosterone, but they work as well. There are plenty of "aphrodiasics" out there, such as yohimbe or horny goat weed, maybe those are things to explore? You know, only a trial, not something to become dependent on. Basically they increase nitric oxide in the system and that increases blood flow, except yohimbe, unsure what it does but it doesn't work so well with me, but others swear by the stuff, including women.

I mean your guy could simply be suffering from performance anxiety and nothing more. That happens when some guys try and go to the bathroom with others next to them at the urinal.



> I don't think this is a very common problem for people especially his age (22) but does anyone have any idea what could be the cause? He has been seeing a hormone doctor and today they suggested he sees a urologist instead. What can a urologist say differently?


He was probably referred elsewhere because he doesn't have a testosterone issue, but instead possibly a erectile dysfunction issue. He might need a psychologist instead?

If anything though, it is probably a performance anxiety issue. Kava Kava is something you might try as well. Way better than alcohol. In fact alcohol is the worst possible thing if you ask me.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Low testosterone can absolutely devastate a man far beyond just sex drive. Without it they have no energy, sleep all day, are depressed, mood swings, anxious, can have hot flashes, cold sweats, poor memory, poor concentration, problems retaining muscle or building muscle mass and of course low sex drive.


----------



## CowGoMoo (Apr 14, 2013)

Idk much about medicine but tell him to EAT BETTER AND LIFT WEIGHTS. Low reps heavy compound lifts. It's not the cure for everything but it will 100 percent guaranteed boost his test levels


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

I don't even know why they bother with testosterone gels and creams. They should just stick with the 200mg of injectable every other week of long ester testosterone that they give to elderly people.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

Apparently taking zinc helps raise T levels.

Article I found on raising testosterone naturally:

http://fitness.mercola.com/sites/fitness/archive/2012/07/27/increase-testosterone-levels.aspx


----------



## haggybear (Apr 9, 2014)

Definitely have him try out lifting weights. Some natural supplements I've heard can work for test are ZMA (use before sleeping), DHEA, and tribulus terrestris. ZMA is nice if only for a sleep aid, as it helps you relax. DHEA is a hormone that boosts test and is usually recommended for men getting older who need the boost. Tribulus is a plant made into a supplement to help boost test levels. A lot of fitness people use this, especially people into some form of lifting to help give them a more natural boosted test edge. I'm trying DHEA now but I've only used it a couple days so I haven't noticed any real change, but I've also have been getting little sleep so I'm not always a happy camper then. Tribulus seemed to be pretty extreme mood wise. I was instantly irritable and broke out on my face. Not sure if I will go back to tribulus but I'm gonna stick with DHEA for the mood enhancement and the apparent help with fat loss that it gives, if that even works.


----------



## SternumCrushingBison (Dec 7, 2013)

got lots of testosterone and cortisol, stay away


----------

